
Show HN: Audlist – Audio-First Social Network - WillNigri
http://www.audlist.com
======
bruceb
So there are a couple of these around or attempted. One of the main problems
though is time. One of the strongest selling points of FB/Twitter/etc is
mindless scrolling which you can do in 30 second spurts while waiting in line,
on a break etc. Can't really do this with longer audio clips. There is a
reason why TikTok is 15 seconds.

For longer content why not just listen to professionally made podcasts?

Not to be a downer, but what is the case that there is a more than just a
small niche market for and audio social network?

~~~
WillNigri
Thanks for the feedback.

We are trying to solve some of the pain points that you addressed for Audio
Social Networks by adding some additional features such as short titles,
speech-to-text, and voice commands (the last 2 very soon).

With respect to your concern with longer audios, we understand that Podcasts
will be a huge part of Audlist, and we will provide them a way to interact
more closely with their audience. We think ourselves as a Youtube/Twitter of
Audio. So we will help Podcasters by being the host, player and discovery
place for audio content, as well as, a place to interact with users.
Additionally, for content creators like podcasters, we will add more value
trying to give them more information about their content regarding metrics
(like when users stopped listening, demographics, among others) something that
other types of content such as video already have but most Podcasters don't.

Finally, Let me give you another example of a type of content that is Uploaded
to Youtube that I think that is a great fit for Audlist - A guy looks at a
camera with no great shots and a bad camera and talks for 30 mins about a
random subject and gets 15-100k views. That's a regular on a lot of youtube
videos. While driving I find myself listening to a lot of those contents as
well as Podcasts, but Youtube is not really made for hands-free usage and so
its usually a painful experience for me.

Oh, and we will have "Voice Stories" (15 seconds audios) very soon! :)

------
WillNigri
Hey HN!

We created Audlist as a new social network because we believe that talking is
the easiest way to communicate and opens great possibilities for new voices
emerge.

We still have a lot of features that we will like to add in the future such as
speech-to-text, audio commands, editing and more but this is the core of
Audlist and we wanted to launch asap to see the reaction of users and
prioritize what people really want.

Let me know what you think :-)

